# Santa Rosa Shooting Center



## kjcaston

We went to this center several weeks ago & I have to admit I had a great time. It was a beautiful center - lots of improvements. But last sunday we went back & had problems getting on the Rifle range - several lanes were down due to no target frames. And it was difficult to determine which target belonged to which lane. The nice lady in the office is gone & we could not get a good answer why. It's quickly getting back to like it was the when mean old man was there. We are looking for other options.:thumbdown:


----------



## grgrobards

Where is the shooting center?


----------



## nextstep

http://www.styxrivershootingcenter.com/Home/tabid/55/Default.aspx


----------



## grgrobards

Is this the one referred to in origional post or is there another in Santa Roas County?

Greg


----------



## nextstep

the other one is on quintette rd-santa rosa co
styx is off I10 at the wilcox exit-baldwin co al


----------



## grgrobards

Thanks. I knew about that one, but thought there might be a new one.


----------



## djr225

I hope it is not going downhill. 

After talking with one of the new owners, it seemed like they put a lot of money into making it very nice.. Doubling the size of the pistol range, and the sporting clays course is nice.


----------



## kyle martin

They are not keeping up the range - seems like alot has gone into the Sporting clays & not much for the rifle & pistols. Yes they have increased the lanes but last week only about half the rifle lanes had target frames. What good does it do to put in more lanes if there isn't frames to shoot at? I drove along way to have to wait WAY too long to shoot. If you like & don't mind the expensive sporting clays, then you are in good shape. Think twice if you want to shoot your handgun or rifle


----------



## Chaos

*range*

They are also adding a 200-300 yd rifle range, they said it probably wont be done this year, but they said they are only half way through the upgrades and changes to the facility.


----------



## tonyd

ya could also bring your own frames. perfect time signs all over the side of the road


----------



## shootmore

*Shooting at Santa Rosa shooting center*

Thanks for the feedback regarding Santa Rosa Shooting Center. The rifle and pistol ranges were doubled in size trying to accomodate everyone. It offers shade and the new fans were a major improvement with our summer heat. The "regular" shooters will have noticed that we have experimented with several different types of target frames trying to provide the best we can. We have finally perfected these frames and have an abundace of them to ensure all the lanes are kept open. Certified range safety officers are on duty to supervise the ranges for safety. Improvements are still underway and any suggestions for ways to improve the facility are always welcomed. Please come on out and "pull the trigger". The sporting clays course is open and booking corporate fun events and fund raisers for our community !!


----------



## pcola4

It looks nice but the prices have become steep. I would love to get into shooting clays but it's expensive at the range. I'll keep shooting them in the back yard.


----------



## robquickshot

*Safety Officers? Improved Frames?*



shootmore said:


> Thanks for the feedback regarding Santa Rosa Shooting Center. The rifle and pistol ranges were doubled in size trying to accomodate everyone. It offers shade and the new fans were a major improvement with our summer heat. The "regular" shooters will have noticed that we have experimented with several different types of target frames trying to provide the best we can. We have finally perfected these frames and have an abundace of them to ensure all the lanes are kept open. Certified range safety officers are on duty to supervise the ranges for safety. Improvements are still underway and any suggestions for ways to improve the facility are always welcomed. Please come on out and "pull the trigger". The sporting clays course is open and booking corporate fun events and fund raisers for our community !!


I do not know what you are talking about. I was there last wednesday & there was ONE employee on premises - in the office - which means ABSOLUTELY NO SAFETY OFFICER. 

Perfected frames?!?!?!? They are using metal stands - While I was there I heard multiple ricochets, having noone out there to address the issue, I packed my things & left. 

Get a clue


----------



## David Rogers

Where is the "goddess"? She made the range better. I should be happy she's not there because I always spent more money when she was in the office.


----------



## rufus1138

this area needs a gun club badly, annual dues and a top notch facility are something i SERIOUSLY regret leaving in okc. we had a 700 yard range a 400 yard range for general use, a pistol range, a 550 yard silouhete range and a bow course and plinking range for rimfire.


----------



## Linkovich

Like mentioned before they are only about half way done with the improvements. It's a work in progress so a little a patience is needed. I'm out there about once a week and there is work being done for improvements through out the place. The range has a lot of potential with and Charlie and Kurt are doing their best to reach that potential but it can't all happen at once.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I have been out there one time about a month ago. I enjoyed myself and had no complaints. Well I did have one, the guys with the AR-15 could shoot twice as long as me with my A-Bolt. I just do not like my barrel getting that hot. But I am not complaining. When you are looking for something to bitch about chances are you will find something! I will definately go back. The rest of yall need to grow up! Otherwise go to another range where they will hold your hand and change your diaper when you crap yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## robquickshot

Wow - that's mature


----------



## Chaos

*Santa rosa shooting facility*

This saturday is rapid fire saturday, went two weeks ago and had a great time. Saw alot of cool guns gettin it done! Chaos


----------



## kendive

kjcaston said:


> We went to this center several weeks ago & I have to admit I had a great time. It was a beautiful center - lots of improvements. But last sunday we went back & had problems getting on the Rifle range - several lanes were down due to no target frames. And it was difficult to determine which target belonged to which lane. The nice lady in the office is gone & we could not get a good answer why. It's quickly getting back to like it was the when mean old man was there. We are looking for other options.:thumbdown:



What ever happen to this indoor range that was going to open in Pcola...

I even saw an ad in the Thrifty Nickle the other day for it.


----------



## shootmore

Thanks.. We just went back to the wood target stands and we will mark all of targets down range so there will be no confusion . Thanks for the feed back ! We are trying ....


----------



## Gio

We had gotten where my wife and I were going here every couple of weeks, and really liked the improvements being done.
The last time we went there were some people on the pistol range that were acting drunk and very irresponsible. The lady after every shot would stagger back, laughing, and swinging her pistol all over, including towards people on the range. My wife and I packed up and left. At 25 dollars for the two of us it was disappointing to have to leave, but better then getting hurt or killed.
This range needs a safety officer on the range, not sitting in the office.
If this happened we would start going again, but until we will drive further and go to Styx.


----------



## chevelle427

i looked at it 

it was a nice place but ill have to pass


----------



## shootmore

*Come Pull the Trigger*

They are working hard and making some major progress at the range. There are plenty of target stands and that should not be a problem. They are also marking each target position to eliminate any confusion. I'm told the pavilion's are soon going to be painted, the shooting rest are being carpeted and partition's added between each shooting station. They also have a range safety officer on duty calling the range hot and cold Wednesday, Thursday and Friday with two on the weekends. Any suggestions and positive feedback seem to always be welcomed. By far the nicest public facility in the area. The state of Florida has the hunter safety classes on a regular basis and they also offer first step classes and the concealed weapon permit classes. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Gio

Sounds good Shootmore.
We will give this range another try after Thanksgiving. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Connor_Sarah

kendive said:


> What ever happen to this indoor range that was going to open in Pcola...
> 
> I even saw an ad in the Thrifty Nickle the other day for it.


For some reason these threads about the quality or lack of quality ranges keep coming up, and eventually it leads to this question. 

Here is the link:
http://www.pensacolaindoorshootingrange.com/home.html

The guys at Pensacola Specialty Pawn look at breaking ground (beginning construction) in February. There have been several hitches as you can imagine the amount of permits and requirements that have to be met to open such a business. No clue how much longer from there.


----------



## tonyd

ok is this indoor range going to have high power to 100 yds? how about trap skeet and the big expense sucker sporting clays? i have been there a few times in the new venue and i think if thay win we win. the people on the rifle and pistol ranges need to remember basic gun safety i havnt seen a issue on the shotgun side yet (but then we are gentalman and ladys with high regard for our sport)


----------



## libbey

Went this past saturday (rapid Fire day), yes it was busy but waited approxiamtely 20 minutes for a lane. Nice facilaity, and yes range officer was controlling things.

It would be nice to offer "Retired" Military a discount just kie "Active Duty"


----------



## Tail Chaser

my brother and I went Black Friday morning 
and things have really changed in my opinion
for the better
they have big plans and it is a work in progress 
but we had a very good experience there and I want to say keep up the great work
we were on the rifle range 
during our time there was a range officer in charge and present


----------



## brnbser

went the Wed before Thanksgiving, was really happy with the improvements from the way it was. separators between the lanes would be great. thanks for the updates shootmore


----------



## jspooney

Glad to see this place is back on track.


----------



## Gio

I went to the range today, and had a good time. I will say that it is nice when there are experienced shooters. There were still no range officers to be seen. I was on both the rifle and handgun range and called hot and cold myself.
I like what they have done to the facility, but still do not feel safety is a high priority with them.


----------



## David Rogers

David Rogers said:


> Where is the "goddess"? She made the range better. I should be happy she's not there because I always spent more money when she was in the office.


I heard from a buddy that the Goddess was back last weekend. I will head that way to see for myself.


----------



## Smarty

As a non-member am I looking at $12 to use the pistol range for one day? Are there any targets and ammo sold at the range? I'm looking at possibly purchasing the Taurus .45/.410 Single- and Double-Action Revolver. Would I be able to use the same pistol range location for both ammo types? Glad to hear things are looking better out there and would like to maybe check it out soon :thumbsup:


----------



## shootmore

You will be able to shoot the 45 on the pistol range and you can shoot the 410 close by. They also have a shotgun pattering board for the 410. Come pull the trigger !!! They now have range safety officers on duty watching and calling the ranges hot & cold.


----------



## Smarty

shootmore said:


> You will be able to shoot the 45 on the pistol range and you can shoot the 410 close by. They also have a shotgun pattering board for the 410. Come pull the trigger !!! They now have range safety officers on duty watching and calling the ranges hot & cold.


Thanks, I will check it out once I can get that cannon


----------



## 500mike

Any idea when a 300+range might be finished ?


----------



## PompChaser315

shootmore said:


> They now have range safety officers on duty watching and calling the ranges hot & cold.


When did that start?? I was there last week and there were no RO's working there


----------



## 706Z

I was there yesterday(Friday-14-Dec.)all afternoon ,last to leave,and I saw at least 2 ROs working,one pistol,one rifle range calling the range hot or cold.Had a great time shootin my Glock & AR.


----------



## Polepos21

What are the days and times this range is open?


----------



## Linkovich

Polepos21 said:


> What are the days and times this range is open?


They're open Wednesday-Sunday 9-5.....They may close a little earlier now with it getting dark so early


----------



## 500mike

100 yards still the longest range ?
Mike


----------

